# Spring Bobber (Bite Indicator)



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's a link to the company of the 'Spring Bobber' we use. I've tried all other 'Spring Bobbers' before I found this one last year.

IMHO this is the top-of-the-line quality item...at least for us we're not disappointed one bit with the ones we have and all the others we had are in the trash.

They also have rods, rod holders, and jigs...in case your interested...anyway here's the link

http://www.kuhlmanent.com/index.html

:wink: :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks little tiger. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thats the model I run on my ice rod!! I have loved it for the big eyelet that doesnt freeze as easily. The one thing I did was clamp it on real well and then put a layer of superglue over it. so the line didnt get caught in the clamps. I dont need to take my spring bobber off my ice rod so its perfect!! They sell them at the sportsmans in Provo.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Good to know, I'll have to try it out!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm here to tell you all...yea we invested in Vexilar but having a quality Spring Bobber is key to knowing when them littel buggers have tak'n the offering...as posted above...you won't go wrong with investing in the 'Bite Indicator' and it's American Made in the 'great' state of Michigan... :wink: :wink:


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Thats the model I run on my ice rod!! I have loved it for the big eyelet that doesnt freeze as easily. The one thing I did was clamp it on real well and then put a layer of superglue over it. so the line didnt get caught in the clamps. I dont need to take my spring bobber off my ice rod so its perfect!! They sell them at the *sportsmans in Provo*.


I've never noticed them there-even when looking. Maybe I just catch them on days that supply is low, I know that happens there sometimes.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Dangit I got *****.....I got the single wire ones with a red bead. And I bought 6 packs this winter because last year I could not find them anywhere and I bent one reeling in a perch. After I reeled it in it was useless.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

REPETER said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > Thats the model I run on my ice rod!! I have loved it for the big eyelet that doesnt freeze as easily. The one thing I did was clamp it on real well and then put a layer of superglue over it. so the line didnt get caught in the clamps. I dont need to take my spring bobber off my ice rod so its perfect!! They sell them at the *sportsmans in Provo*.
> ...


Sportsman in Midvale had them early in the season. They are top notch and usually the first to go.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Huntoholic said:


> REPETER said:
> 
> 
> > Nor-tah said:
> ...


Same with SWH in Riverdale...early they have them...then no-where to be had...again IMHO if you want to catch fish on the hard deck with a very, very, very soft pan fish bite...you need an 'excellent' Bite Indicator AKA spring bobber. Watch'n the rod tip...well doesn't cut it. Again when it comes to another dirty little word 'patience' I ran through that line...however when it comes to fish'n I want to catch fish...and this lil jewel is well worth the money...PRICELESS especially on the 'hard deck'. :wink: :wink:


----------

